# Groomer in NW burbs of Chicago?



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so angry. After bringing Molly & Henry to the groomer, they came back with a good portion of their fur cut short because the groomer didn't pay attention to me.  I had told the groomer that I wanted them groomed to standard (show dog), with the exception of the fur on their backsides--I ask that they trim this up during winter because it gets very messy in the winter.

My babies came back with almost half their fur trimmed up (front, tummy, ears...) So much for the holiday photos. This is not the first groomer I have gone to that has no idea how to groom a golden.

Does anyone know of a groomer somewhere in the north/northwest suburbs of Chicago that actually knows how to groom a golden properly? If I wanted a poor quality grooming, I'd save the money and trim them myself. :doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Is Mokena too far for you?


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Mokena is about an hour and a half away, assuming no traffic--probably a bit too far--although, I might consider the trip if I can't find anyone closer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What suburb*

What suburb are you in?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me know if you want the contact information for the breeder/groomer in Mokena. She's been grooming goldens forever. Has lovely dogs herself.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> What suburb are you in?


Hi Karen--I'm in Volo--which is about 30 minutes north of Arlington Heights.
Also, sorry about the delayed response--I had to get a new computer because the old one decided to give out. I'm up and running again.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Let me know if you want the contact information for the breeder/groomer in Mokena. She's been grooming goldens forever. Has lovely dogs herself.


Thank you--I will keep it in mind if I am unable to find anything closer.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

This is an older post but I do know of a great lady in Sycamore who grooms Goldens exclusively. She is really good.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I really wish I could find a good groomer in the burbs. We had one, but unfortunately Flora had bad experiences with their doggy day care (my fault; I should have never have put her in that situation), and it got so difficult trying to get her INTO the building that I had to switch groomers. Her current groomer is okay, but oh, the other one did such an impeccable job on her. I miss that!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm gonna bump this up as I just picked up Flora from a new groomers and... she looks terrible.  Her ears were just BUTCHERED and she looks so sad. The rest of her body is okay, but I'm going to have to try to salvage her ears somehow.

If anyone has any recommendations for the Wheaton/Winfield/Naperville area (although I'd be willing to drive 30-45 minutes) please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Linus&Me (Apr 22, 2010)

*Groomer In Mokena*

I live in Lockport with my 2 Goldens and I would love to know of any groomers who do I good job in the SW or Western suburbs of Chicago. Thanks to all.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in Palatine, IL and just picked my Golden up from a local groomer and am DONE with her. I called to complain about a previous grooming and one of her employees said, "Oh just bring her in tomorrow and talk to C___y, the owner, and she'll take care of it. 

So I did, first thing this a.m. I discussed the problem with the owner, who apparently doesn't want to waste HER valuable time listening...so when I picked up my dog 6 hours later, the charge was the same as always, $55. I questioned the charge and the owner came out asking, "Who told you it wouldn't be $55?" So I asked her do you not groom a dog according to the breed...the way the breed should look? She then asked, "What standards, AKC?" She never apologized for any misunderstanding and rushed back to the back...onto other business.

I can't wait to not go back to her!!!!   :no:


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

I also live on the Northwest side of Chicago and would like to find a groomer to trim
my golden to standard. Scared to let just anyone trim her.


----------



## Abbeylu4ever (Jan 15, 2014)

*Groomer in Mokena*



hotel4dogs said:


> Let me know if you want the contact information for the breeder/groomer in Mokena. She's been grooming goldens forever. Has lovely dogs herself.


Hi,

If you still have this information, I would love to have a lead. We take my girl back to her breeder for grooming but I know she is very busy with her own dogs and I hate bothering her. I would love another option, especially someone who is golden savvy. Thank you!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, she just moved!!!!!


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

*Groomers*

The Barker Shoppe in Antioch. The owner, Peg, showed dogs for years.

Groomingdales in Lisle. A 'pet' groomer but she will following instructions and not trim too extremes if asked.

I usually write down what I want and don't want so there are no questions.

I did take my toller to the Barker shop for a 'show groom'. Looked GREAT when I picked him up but they had shaved his whiskers...an NQ in tollers. I wasn't specific enough.

Kathy


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Reviving this old thread re: groomers in the greater Chicago area.

Getting ready for our first show next week! Would really appreciate recommendations for show groomers in the Western Burbs of Chicago. Thanks!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Reviving this old thread re: groomers in the greater Chicago area.
> 
> Getting ready for our first show next week! Would really appreciate recommendations for show groomers in the Western Burbs of Chicago. Thanks!


If you are showing, you really need to find a handler to groom. Do you know of any local handlers? If not, perhaps members of your local club can make some recommendations.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Oceanside said:


> If you are showing, you really need to find a handler to groom. Do you know of any local handlers? If not, perhaps members of your local club can make some recommendations.


Thank you! Yes I think that would be best as well. I will certainly ask the local club, and also my conformation classmates. If anyone has recommendations here as well, I am certainly all ears!


----------

